# Shimano Ultegra 6870 Di2 on a 2012 Cannondale SuperSix ?



## aindriu80 (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi,

I was just wondering if it was possible to fit the 6870 Di2 on a 2012 Cannondale SuperSix ? It has no internal wiring. I think the 6870 Di2 has a new round long battery that only goes in the seat post. I don't think I could get a wire out of the top of the seat post

Here is an internet picture of my 2012 cannodale supersix


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

I actually own a 2013 Ultegra Di2 SuperSix EVO. I am pretty sure the 2012 uses a 27.2 mm seatpost just as the 2013 does and you can get the wires down the seat tube toward the bottom bracket. The internal battery should fit inside the stock FSA seatpost.


----------



## aindriu80 (Sep 15, 2012)

can you see the pictures ?



















https://www.dropbox.com/s/eoh5rk1k5g1cku7/DSC_0183.JPG?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/tpaubhxgh151whv/DSC_0184.JPG?dl=0

I think the diameter is around 34mm or just under. 

I'm not sure how to connect the wires on the inside to the battery, there is only one small hole (for a mechanical metal gear cable) in the tube.


----------



## aindriu80 (Sep 15, 2012)

Attached picture is taken under the bike. There is two holes, one is the cable for front derailleur. Its a bit small but maybe its connected to the seat tube.

I've see a few people drilling a hole for the battery but it voids the warranty.


----------

